# Zusammen ist man weniger allein ;-)



## Flockenfee (1. Juli 2012)

Hallihallo, 
  mein Radl und ich sind auf der Suche nach netter Begleitung für viel Spaß, Herausforderungen und Entspannung bei Touren in den Wäldern um Köln herum! 
  Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr Lust habt uns mitzunehmen!
  Steffi


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Juli 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12830


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFox (1. Juli 2012)

Hi Steffi,

gute Entscheidung hier dach MTB Begleitung zu suchen. Hab mich auch erst diese Woche hier angemeldet und über das Last Minute Biken (LMB) schon 2 tolle Touren und Mitfahrer gefunden. 

Gerade gestern bin ich mit den TEAM III Leuten durch's Bergische geradelt. 

Ich persönlich kenne die Ville (zw. Brühl und Bonn) ganz gut. Viele Seen, allerdings wenig "Berge"...  

Also, wenn du Lust hast, dann fahren wir dort oder schließen uns gemeinsam ein paar netten Leuten an, dich gestern bei TEAM III kennen gelernt habe. 

Gerne per PN.

André


----------



## NoStyle (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Steffi,

bin wenn möglich oft in Altenberg zugange. Wenn ich wieder hinfahre melde ich mich mal per PN, dann kannst Du schauen ob es passt.

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Steffi, schau doch mal bei den Dienstagsfahrern. Das ist ein lustiges Trüppchen, oder Sonntags bei den Tomburgern.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2012)

Konkret:

Dienstagsfahrer:
Klick

Team Tomburg
Klick2

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Konkret:
> 
> Dienstagsfahrer:
> Klick
> ...



Danke Carsten


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2012)

immer gerne 

Filthy heil überstanden? War ja eine große Gruppe, schön!


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> immer gerne
> 
> Filthy heil überstanden? War ja eine große Gruppe, schön!



Ja alles heil geblieben, war eine super Truppe. Freu mich schon in 14 Tagen dort wieder zu sein.

Bis morgen, Grüße Micha


----------



## Flockenfee (2. Juli 2012)

;-)


----------



## hornoc (2. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Konkret:
> 
> Dienstagsfahrer:
> Klick
> ...


Hier gibt es auch noch ein paar Dienstagsfahrer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=530784&page=13

Am WE sind wir auch meistens unterwegs (Siebengebirge, Eifel, Kottenforst, Ville).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2012)

Hier gehts zu wie in der Dodoszene in Ice Age


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juli 2012)

Hätte ein 50 jähriger Schalterbeamter, untrainiert und Anfänger diesen Thread eröffnet, gäbe bis jetzt vermutlich noch keine Antwort.


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hätte ein 50 jähriger Schalterbeamter, untrainiert und Anfänger diesen Thread eröffnet, gäbe bis jetzt vermutlich noch keine Antwort.



Genau.....und wer weiß....vielleicht verbirgt sich  ja hinter unserer Flockenfee eben dieser 50 jährige Schalterbeamte.

Daher:
Die Tomburger sind beim besten Willen nicht zu empfehlen:

Eher ernste Gesellen, teilweise orientierungs- , meistens rücksichtslos....eben nicht zum Spass da, noch nicht mal eigene Trickots....kannste vergessen...


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, wieviel Spaß man doch mit so nem Zeitaccount haben kann


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juli 2012)

fehlt nur noch ein link zu den" Müllmännern"


----------



## hornoc (2. Juli 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Genau.....und wer weiß....vielleicht verbirgt sich  ja hinter unserer Flockenfee eben dieser 50 jährige Schalterbeamte.
> 
> Daher:
> Die Tomburger sind beim besten Willen nicht zu empfehlen:
> ...


Dann wird es aber Zeit dass Du bei uns nochmal mitfährst.....und bring den 50 jährigen, vollbeleibten Beamten gleich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (2. Juli 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Die Tomburger sind beim besten Willen nicht zu empfehlen:
> ...kannste vergessen...



Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können.



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, wieviel Spaß man doch mit so nem Zweitaccount haben kann



Klingt zumindest wie ein "Delgadoaccount"


----------



## Delgado (3. Juli 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Klingt zumindest wie ein "Delgadoaccount"



Dafür  fehlt aber noch das obligatorische:  .... promiskuitiv und sexuell flexibel .....


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juli 2012)

Also ich glaube noch an den Dodo, äh..., das Gute im Menschen.


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dafür  fehlt aber noch das obligatorische:  .... promiskuitiv und sexuell flexibel .....



Stimmt

Wir haben euch mal wieder auf unserer Tour vermißt. Wäre auch für euch konditionell und fahrtechnisch zu schaffen gewesen.


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wäre auch für euch konditionell und fahrtechnisch zu schaffen gewesen.[/SIZE]



da bin ich mir nicht sicher... mit dem neuen 20" Rad ?


----------



## Delgado (3. Juli 2012)

Wir waren ja schon angemeldet, wurden aber kurzfristig zum Aggertaltriathlon zwangsverpflichtet


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Juli 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir waren ja schon angemeldet, wurden aber kurzfristig zum Aggertaltriathlon zwangsverpflichtet



Na so ein Ärger


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch ein link zu den" Müllmännern"


Die können lesen, Hörr Hackfresse! Iss aber die spaßigste "Entsorgungstruppe" die mers kennt!


----------



## Gnikder (3. Juli 2012)

Flockenfee schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für die ganzen tollen Ideen und Kontakte! Werde mich melden sobald auch nur ein klitzekleines bißken Zeit übrig ist!


Ab Freitag sind Ferien da sollte eine Sportlehrerin schon Zeit finden


----------



## Blut Svente (3. Juli 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die können lesen, Hörr Hackfresse! Iss aber die spaßigste "Entsorgungstruppe" die mers kennt!



genau die richtige Truppe für einen Spakko wie dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> genau die richtige Truppe für einen Spakko wie dich


Hätt' ich trefflicher nicht formulieren können... Nur iss der "Spakko" bei uns Müllmännern schon fast so was wie ein "schwarzer Gürtel" und muss erworben werden...


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Juli 2012)

Der schöner Baggerfred ...


----------



## Giom (3. Juli 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Klingt zumindest wie ein "Delgadoaccount"





Delgado schrieb:


> Dafür  fehlt aber noch das obligatorische:  .... promiskuitiv und sexuell flexibel .....



oh je, Micha, Du auch wirst alt... beinah 14 Stunden Reaktionszeit


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (3. Juli 2012)

Den Renncorsa hab ich heute Nachmittag im 7 g gesehen oder? Parkplatz am Weilberg bzw Im Mantel. Sag Bescheid, wenn Du mal ne frühere Runde fahren willst. Kannst ja auch mal Karin v Frauenteff anspitzen


----------



## spygirl (4. Juli 2012)

Gibts hier nur Jungs?


----------



## Flockenfee (4. Juli 2012)

Die Frage habe ich mir tatsächlich auch schon gestellt...!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juli 2012)

spygirl schrieb:


> Gibts hier nur Jungs?



Merkt man doch am pubertären Schreibstil, dass wenn sich das weibliche Geschlecht meldet, direkt gezogen wird und Kuchen garniert mit Marathons serviert werden 

Grüngürtel fällt bei mir flach... zuwenig reizvolles für die Kettenschaltung.

Königsforst bietet sich an, dort bekommt man auch gut 25km Strecke hin mit nichts doppelt fahren, zieht aber durch die teilweise argen kurzen Steigungen an den Nerven.

Ansonsten raus ins Bergische oder OBK, da wird es schon eher AM und Endurolastig... aber Berge (sowas in der Art jedenfalls).

Einfach mal die entsprechenden Threads im Auge halten einen Blick in die Fahrgemeinschaften werfen.


----------



## soka70 (4. Juli 2012)

Flockenfee schrieb:


> Die Frage habe ich mir tatsächlich auch schon gestellt...!


 

...natürlich nicht, nur bei soviel Testesteron halten "wir" uns ersteinmal raus und haben Spaß!!! 

Zwergenwerfer sprach bereits den FRAUENTREFF an, ist gerade was ruhig geworden, wird sich ab August wieder ändern. 

Freitags treffen wir uns gegen 16 Uhr (ab August wieder regelmäßig) an der Sieglinde in Hennef und düsen durch die Wälder, bist herzlich willkommen!!! 

Kollegialen Gruß und schonmal schöne Ferien!!


----------



## Blut Svente (4. Juli 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hätt' ich trefflicher nicht formulieren können... Nur iss der "Spakko" bei uns Müllmännern schon fast so was wie ein "schwarzer Gürtel" und muss erworben werden...



... wer keine Ahnung hat was ein "Müllmann"  ist sollte besser die Finger von der Tastatur lassen sich und anderen dieses wirre Gestammel ersparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2012)

Jungs,
geht doch radeln und/oder streitet euch woanders...

Ihr verschreckt die Damen 

gruß


----------



## Flockenfee (4. Juli 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...natürlich nicht, nur bei soviel Testesteron halten "wir" uns ersteinmal raus und haben Spaß!!!
> 
> Zwergenwerfer sprach bereits den FRAUENTREFF an, ist gerade was ruhig geworden, wird sich ab August wieder ändern.
> 
> ...




Danke!!! Hört sich super an! MElde mich sobald Ferien sind!


----------



## Flockenfee (4. Juli 2012)

Nehme natürlich auch gerne die Bike-Gelegenheiten mit den Jungs wahr! ;-) 
Habe diese Woche noch ganz gut Chaos, wegen letzter Schulwoche, freue mich aber sehr auf die Ferien mit viiieeelll Zeit auf dem Rad!


----------



## NoStyle (4. Juli 2012)

Gut. Nachdem die Jungens denn auch schön abgeschüttelt haben, würde ich mich wegen Altenberg an den Wochenenden mal ganz unverbindlich bei Dir melden. Der ein oder andere würde sich sicher mitanschliessen und man hätte ein nettes kleines Trüppchen für einen schönen Tag im Wald. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> geht doch radeln und/oder streitet euch woanders...
> 
> Ihr verschreckt die Damen
> ...



Nö wieso denn, ist doch lustig!
Besser als Fernseh!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## othom (9. Juli 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Gut. Nachdem die Jungens denn auch schön abgeschüttelt haben, würde ich mich wegen Altenberg an den Wochenenden mal ganz unverbindlich bei Dir melden. Der ein oder andere würde sich sicher mitanschliessen und man hätte ein nettes kleines Trüppchen für einen schönen Tag im Wald.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Das war der beste Spruch hier ...muhaaaa

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. Juli 2012)

Ich sage mal leicht zweifelnd "Danke". War leider zu erwarten dass sich der Thread exakt so entwickelt, but anyway ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Juli 2012)

Ich finde bis Post #2 lief´s ganz gut


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Juli 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich finde bis Post #2 lief´s ganz gut


... hmm, wäre ich dann bei #3 eingestiegen, hätte der Fred einen gaanz anderen Verlauf genommen. ^^

Zum _*"Sugardaddy"* _tauge ich allerdings nicht ...


----------



## ghost-pink83 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Flockenfee,

habe mich hier grad neu angemeldet und kam hier auf die Seite um die ganzen Beiträge zulesen.Bist du immernoch auf der Suche nach Mitfaherinnen;-)??Hab auch seit ganz kurzer Zeit ein MTB und suche hier auch noch Leute bei den ich mitfahren kann??
Lg


----------

